# My AI-700 TW CADPAT  Project.



## Skullboy (8 Dec 2004)

Finally finished (well almost) the rebuild of my AICS Rem700.



















 Here are the specs:

-Rem700 PSS action that was bluedprinted & trued.
-Dlask Arms Corp. Tactical Bolt handle.
-McPhee AMTU Contour 26.5" long Stainless Steel barrel with a  1 in 11.3" twist.
-Accuracy International AICS chassis.Chambered in .308Win.
-Leupold Mark IV one piece base.Base & reciever were drilled & tapped for 6 X 40 screws.
-Badger Ordnance Max-50 rings.
-Leupold Mark IV 16X scope with luminous mildot reticle.
-MWG Anti Cant device.
-Canadian Army C3A1 handstop.
-Harris Bipod.
-Damage Inc. Custom Camo TW CADPAT paint scheme.

 The action atill has to be bedded in the  chassis.I just wanted to get it together for some pics and see how she looked!!

    SKBY.


----------



## ibucephalus (9 Dec 2004)

Sir,

First off, you have a beautiful looking rifle. A couple questions; 

1) I've been seeing a lot of photos of IA stocks on various interweb sites and have been wondering, how do you find the stock for precision-rifle shooting? To me, the straight bottom of the stock, just forward of the butt, looks less than ideal for coarse elevation adjustments with a squeeze bag/ sand bag/ ruck sack system. I am just wondering.

2) What is a handstop (C3A1)?


----------



## Skullboy (9 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus, 

   I haven't found it a problem using a sandbag at the rear of the stock for elevation adjustments.I shoot off of a medium ALICE pack with a homemade "squeeze bag" at our Provincial Sniper/Precision matches.

 The Handstop is just to the rear of the bipod.It came off of a C3 Sniper rifle.

   HTH.   SKBY.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Dec 2004)

deffinatley a beauty well done


----------



## ibucephalus (9 Dec 2004)

*Skullboy*, 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (9 Dec 2004)

how do you guys paint that, do you make some kind of pattern, or do you hand paint it all on??


----------



## Skullboy (9 Dec 2004)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> how do you guys paint that, do you make some kind of pattern, or do you hand paint it all on??



  I hand cut templates traced from CADPAT material, and spray the pattern with an airbrush.It took me roughly 20 hours to cut all the templates I use.

  SKBY.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (9 Dec 2004)

jesus, i have quite a respect for you to be able to do that.


----------



## m_a_c (9 Dec 2004)

That is an absolutely gorgeous weapon, well done!  How long has this project taken you to get this far?  How much does the weapon weigh?


----------



## CT554 (9 Dec 2004)

Dude your rifle gives me a hard on.......if it was a women you know what i'de do!!!


----------



## Fruss (10 Dec 2004)

I'm stunned!!  WOW!!   What a nice rifle you got there!!  

Job well done!

Frank


----------



## Skullboy (10 Dec 2004)

m_a_c said:
			
		

> That is an absolutely gorgeous weapon, well done!  How long has this project taken you to get this far?  How much does the weapon weigh?



  The project started back in 1997 when I purchased a new Rem 700 PSS-DM in .308 Win. I bought this rifle as a base to build on. I slowly ungraded bases/rings and optics, and had a few little gunsmith tricks done to it.

 I waited until I had 10,000 rounds through the barrel until I decided to rebarrel with a match barrel and have the action blueprinted & trued.

 I'm guessing I'm into my rifle for between $5000.00 to $6000.00. 

  The rifle weighs 16 lbs  12 oz  as it sits in the pics.I can shave off a 1lbs if I removed the bipod(which I don't shoot with anyways).

    SKBY.


----------



## m_a_c (10 Dec 2004)

You have done an amazing job and it looks awesome...well done.


----------



## ibucephalus (10 Dec 2004)

> if I removed the bipod(which I don't shoot with anyways).



Why not? I was taught to let the support equipment do the work of supporting the rifle where and whenever possible. Ideal support is considered a bipod and a rabbit-ear bag. I'm just curious regarding a philosophical difference in precision rifle shooting, not trying to be combative.

also, have you considered a muzzle brake for that puppy? And a name?


----------



## Skullboy (10 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> > if I removed the bipod(which I don't shoot with anyways).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I don't shoot off of a bipod unless absolutely neccessary.I find on hard ground there is too much "bounce" from the bipod when shooting.

 I prefer to shoot off of my Medium ALICE pack when in the field and at competitions.The pockets on the pack make perfect "V" bags.I find using the pack easier and I get better results this way.

 I thought of threading the barrel for a Vortex flash suppressor, but never did.

 IMHO, .308Win doesn't need a muzzle break.

   SKBY.


----------



## ibucephalus (13 Dec 2004)

*Skullboy*,

Your rifle still blows my mind every time I look at it.



> IMHO, .308Win doesn't need a muzzle break.



While I agree that a muzzle brake on a 308 isn't a _necessity_, it think it does offer some practical advantages. The reduction of felt-recoil to approximately that of a .223 allows the shooter, when in a solid position, to watch his own swirl into the target. Which obviously has advantages for shot analysis and allows the shooter to act as a double-check for the spotter. It also aides when shooting from positions other than prone

 Also, if shooting any kind of volume for training or whatnot, like 50 rds a day for a week, it spares the shoulder from recoil effects. I have seen even large ex-airborne type fellows strapping pillows and cushions to their shoulders to try and mitigate the effects of recoil. And for new precision rifle shooters, heavy recoil can induce the dreaded F-word, and mask some flaws.

Please don't think I am trying to say you suffer any of the above-mentioned problems; I am not. Only that after trying both, I personally am sold on muzzle brakes for 308's. Plus they look pretty kewl.  ;D


----------



## Skullboy (14 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> *Skullboy*,
> 
> Your rifle still blows my mind every time I look at it.
> 
> ...



   In the Provincial Rifle Association Sniper matches I shoot in(B.C.R.A.) muzzle breaks are not allowed, so I haven't really seriously thought about installing one.I know I HATE shooting beside people who use them!!!!!

I am lucky that recoil doesn't bother me.I used to put up to 50  rounds down range in a session when I had my Rem700 PSS in .300 WinMag.I usually put anywhere between 50 to 100 rounds of .308Win. down range in a session.

    SKBY.


----------



## Sapper24 (27 Dec 2004)

That is a very nice looking weapon, just one question...how did you get the cadpat design onto the rifle? did you paint it on or sned in the parts to be professionally done?


----------



## Zoomie (27 Dec 2004)

This question has already been answered in this thread - read the first page.

BTW - nice rifle - do you hunt with it?  <tounge in cheek>


----------



## ibucephalus (28 Dec 2004)

> In the Provincial Rifle Association Sniper matches I shoot in(B.C.R.A.) muzzle breaks are not allowed



I find it odd that the BCRA doesn't allow muzzle brakes in sniper matches. The DCRA allows them in the national sniper matches. It is as though the BCRA is applying "F" class (target rifle) rules to sniper matches.


----------



## KevinB (28 Dec 2004)

FWIW the BCRA will not let Canadian Forces members shoot issued weapon with suppressors on them (AR10T and C7CT) at matches...
  They claim it is an unfair advantage  :


----------



## ibucephalus (28 Dec 2004)

> They claim it is an unfair advantage



Wha? This is madness. Sniping in an _inherently_ unfair engagement. I've seen people without muzzle brakes defeat people with brakes, and people shooting 308 defeat people firing more exotic, and superior calibres. Heck, I've even seen someone shooting 5.56 beat people with better calibres. In each instance, it was the ability of the shooter to consistently apply the principles of marksmanship, and wind-reading abilities of the spotter that won the day, not the equipment. Never the equipment.


----------



## McAllister (30 Dec 2004)

Beauty paint job. I'll pay you cash if you can give the same paint job to my oldsmobile...


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (30 Dec 2004)

Why the hell would you want your car painted like that?? The paint job is awesome though...but on a car??


----------



## qjdb (31 Dec 2004)

Hehe, why not   : ?   I've seen lots of vehicle painted in Woodland Camo.

But seriously, I have to admit that I have told my wife that if she somehow gets my vehicle on that TLC show, "Overhaulin' ", that I want it painted in CADPAT 

What a way to cause crashes, eh?   Drive down the road and make all the other drivers dizzy.

I live in Chilliwack, and there is someone who has painted their car (I think that it is a Toyota Tercel, not 100% sure) in Urban Camo.   It actually looks pretty good, and he got it professionally done, not just spray bomb out of a can, but top gloss coat, etc (yeah I know, the gloss kinda defeats the whole camo thing).   Then he had to go and ruin it, though, by putting those US Army stars on it.   Oh well.

Quentin


----------

